# Kona Sutra sizing help



## ernie006 (Mar 25, 2017)

I found a very nice used Sutra 56 cm for sale. IT's a few hours away driving so I want to be sure about sizing. 

Anyone has any input on the bike ? I'm pretty sure I need a 56 as my Felt road bike is a 56 and my mountain bikes Rocky mountain and Santa Cruz are Large ?

I don't have any dealers close by that carry Kona so I'm kinda stuck. I'm 5'11 with 33 inseam. 

need a bike to go around, carry the kids and still be fun to ride on short commute. Fits the bill. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

All the geometry and specs are listed on Konaworld. You should be able to compare them to your current bike(s).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSquirrel (Jul 1, 2018)

The Sutra's are EXTREMELY relaxed geometry, thus making them very easy to fit.

Unless you love a ton of saddle to bar drop, I would go for the drive to check it out, you will most likely bring it home with you.


----------

